# WHOLESALE



## Rooigevaar (10/5/19)

If you own a shop and need wholesale orders or top up orders check out www.longdogtrading.co.za
We stock more than just Wieners. Website is private so let us know if you have applied so we can authorize your account.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

Great to see @Rooigevaar 

Hmmm... 
I wonder if one can order *Taviro *and *Panama *by the litre through the LongDog

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (10/5/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Rooigevaar
> 
> Hmmm...
> I wonder if one can order *Taviro *and *Panama *by the litre through the LongDog


+1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/5/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Rooigevaar
> 
> Hmmm...
> I wonder if one can order *Taviro *and *Panama *by the litre through the LongDog



Open a little shop and only stock those?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> Open a little shop and only stock those?



Not a bad idea!
Thanks @Rooigevaar , hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/5/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Rooigevaar
> 
> Hmmm...
> I wonder if one can order *Taviro *and *Panama *by the litre through the LongDog


IF you find a way let me know!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/9/19)

We have grown our selection in the last couple of months!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (25/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/1/20)

Some new things coming to Long Dog this week.


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/1/20)




----------

